# John Travolta & Kelly Preston Hurra! Baby Benjamin ist da!



## Mandalorianer (24 Nov. 2010)

*John Travolta & Kelly Preston
Hurra! Baby Benjamin ist da!
​*

Das Baby ist da! John Travolta ist wieder Papa. Söhnchen Benjamin kam in einem Krankenhaus in Florida auf die Welt. Der stolze Papa zeigt sich sehr glücklich über das neue Familienmitglied.
​
Babyglück nach einem Jahr voller Tränen: US-Schauspieler John Travolta (56) und seine Ehefrau Kelly Preston (48) sind Eltern eines Sohnes geworden. Wie das US-Magazin „People” berichtet, ist der kleine Benjamin am Dienstag (Ortszeit) in einem Krankenhaus in Florida zur Welt gekommen. „John, Kelly und ihre Tochter Ella Bleu sind begeistert und sehr glücklich über das neue Familienmitglied”, schreiben John Travolta und Kelly Preston in einer ersten Stellungnahme. Ihr Sohn Benjamin wog rund 3,7 Kilogramm bei der Geburt und es gehe im sehr gut, heißt es weiter.

Preston brachte ihren Sohn auf ganz spezielle Weise zur Welt: „still“. Hintergrund für diesen Wunsch ist ihre Scientology-Zugehörigkeit. Die „stille Geburt“ ist ein Ritual dieser Sekte und gibt bestimmte Richtlinien vor: Während der Geburt darf keine Musik im Hintergrund laufen und es soll nicht gesprochen werden. Auch die werdende Mutter versucht, möglichst leise zu sein. Scientology geht davon aus, dass eine „stille Geburt“ das Angenehmste für ein Baby ist.

Travolta hatte dem freudigen Ereignis geradezu entgegengefiebert. „Ich kann es kaum erwarten, Benjamin kennenzulernen“, hatte er noch vor Kurzem in einem Interview verraten. Und er freut sich schon riesig auf seine Vaterpflichten. „Ich liebe Babys. Kinder zu haben ist eine große Freude. Ich gehe in meiner Vaterrolle richtig auf“, verriet der Schauspieler. Den Namen Benjamin hat John Travolta selbst ausgesucht. „Wir haben ein Familienritual. Meine Frau tauft die Mädchen und ich die Jungen. Also war ich dran.“

Travolta und die acht Jahre jüngere Preston sind seit 1991 verheiratet. Das Paar hat eine zehnjährige Tochter. Der gemeinsame Sohn Jett war im Januar 2009 im Alter von 16 Jahren während eines Familienurlaubs auf den Bahamas gestorben. Er hatte seit seiner Kindheit an epileptischen Anfällen gelitten. Doch nach dem schwärzesten Jahr seines Lebens findet John Travolta mit seinem Benjamin jetzt einen Trost der besonderen Art.

*Da sagen wir mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (24 Nov. 2010)

na dann auf viele schlaflose Nächte  :thx: und Glückwunsch


----------

